# Mobile_Sensei 2nd init ROM?



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

What happened to it? Is he still developing/releasing it? Doesn't respond to me on twitter but I'm sure he's swamped.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Wrong forum. But I didn't even know he was working on a 2nd-init ROM, lol.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

He is/was working on one, but some people pissed him off so he may not release it from what I heard on Twitter.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------

